# now thats a cooop ..can u top that pic. lolol i win..lolol



## derek (Nov 24, 2009)

this is a great why to fly in places where u cant get a roof.. lololol best coop ever... lololol see what u can find online,


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I do not know how people can be crowed like that.

New York? Not for me.

Is that another coop on the other window?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I like it Nice and neat.


----------



## derek (Nov 24, 2009)

yea its two coops... only in nyc.... lolol


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's really somethin!


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

we best book mark that picture, for all the guys who live in cities


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

*Loft-To-Go*

I dunno,this one is pretty interesting....


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

I take my birds with me wherever I go, does that mean I win


----------



## derek (Nov 24, 2009)

yea.... u are the winner... lololol dam u.... lolol back to the drawing board... lololol


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats too funny.


----------

